
Show HN: A Developer Story - aunyks
https://medium.com/hypetonic/introducing-a-developer-story-c751a9a2051#.ahxp719ut
======
richerlariviere
You should interview Don Gagne, the developer of QGroundControl. (You can find
him on Github)

